# Natasha Richardson



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2009)

*Natasha Richardson dies at 45 after ski accident*



> Natasha Richardson, a gifted and precocious heiress to acting royalty whose career highlights included the film "Patty Hearst" and a Tony-winning performance in a stage revival of "Cabaret," died Wednesday at age 45 after suffering a head injury from a skiing accident.
> 
> Alan Nierob, the Los Angeles-based publicist for Richardson's husband Liam Neeson, confirmed her death in a written statement.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so saddened to hear this.  It had seemed that the injuries were not as severe as first feared but as so often happens with head injuries the outcome was fatal .

She was almost exactly the same age as me.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel so sad for her family. I am a big Liam Neeson fan and just recently saw TAKEN. I'm sure it was such a happy time for them after such a successful film. I'm crushed that they are facing this.

So sad.


-Rob


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 18, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 18, 2009)

Very sad news.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Very sad, I'm a fan of her and her husband ... but mostly her husband. You rule Qui Gon!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, such a terrible thing.


----------



## exile (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh _no_... no, no.....


----------



## morph4me (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## MJS (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## zDom (Mar 19, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> I feel so sad for her family. I am a big Liam Neeson fan and just recently saw TAKEN. I'm sure it was such a happy time for them after such a successful film. I'm crushed that they are facing this.
> 
> So sad.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking/feeling.

I feel SO bad for Liam. He seems like a genuinely good guy, too.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 20, 2009)

As someone who lost one with a similar head injury, where consciousness was never lost, and was considered a small bump, my heart goes to all involved. 

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Mar 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 21, 2009)

Rest in peace...


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

.


----------

